# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT DHCP & MAC Fιltering

## mojiro

προσαρμοσα για τον κομβο μου το dnsmasq.conf και προσθεσα mac filtering.
πιστευω πως ο συνδιασμος και των 2 σκοτωνει. οταν λεω dhcp εννοω η ταδε
mac θα παρει την ταδε ip και οχι καποια τυχαια.

αρχικα εχουμε τις 2 mac

*XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX & AA:AA:AA:AA:AA:AA*

που θα πρεπει να παρουν συγκεκριμενες ip, gateway, dns. εγω αλλαζω
μονο τις ip, δηλαδη θα παρουν

*10.iii.iii.1 & 10.iii.iii.2* αντιστοιχα


a) ρυθμιζουμε πρωτα το mac filtering




```
nvram set wl0_maclist='XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX AA:AA:AA:AA:AA:AA'
nvram set wl0_macmode=allow
nvram commit
```

επισης υπαρχει και η επιλογη *nvram set wl0_macmode=deny* για τους πιο
πονηρους  ::  

b) μετα σεταρουμε τον dhcp



```
cd /etc
mv dnsmasq.conf dnsmasq.conf.old
vi dnsmasq.conf
```

παταμε *a*

και περναμε το παρακατω κειμενο με copy & paste κανοντας πρωτα τις
απαραιτητες αλλαγες σε mac adressess, ip, netmask, gateway & dns.



```
domain-needed
bogus-priv
filterwin2k

# allow /etc/hosts and dhcp lookups via *.lan
local=/lan/
domain=lan

# no dns queries from the wan
except-interface=vlan1

dhcp-range=lan0,10.iii.iii.1,static,255.255.255.248,24h
dhcp-range=lan1,10.iii.iii.2,static,255.255.255.248,24h

dhcp-leasefile=/tmp/dhcp.leases

# allow a /etc/ethers for static hosts
read-ethers

# ip
dhcp-host=net:lan0,XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX,10.iii.iii.1
dhcp-host=net:lan1,AA:AA:AA:AA:AA:AA,10.iii.iii.2

# gw
dhcp-option=lan0,3,10.iii.iii.gw
dhcp-option=lan1,3,10.iii.iii.gw

# dns
dhcp-option=lan0,6,10.iii.iii.dns
dhcp-option=lan1,6,10.iii.iii.dns

# lease
dhcp-lease-max=50
```


αντι για 


```
dhcp-range=lan0,10.iii.iii.1,static,255.255.255.248,24h
dhcp-range=lan1,10.iii.iii.2,static,255.255.255.248,24h
```

μπορουμε να βαλουμε μονο 

```
dhcp-range=lan0,10.iii.iii.1,10.iii.iii.2,255.255.255.248,24h
```

ή συνδιασμους και των 2. προσοχη στα
dhcp-range=*lan0*,10.iii.iii.1,10.iii.iii.2,255.255.255.248,24h


τελος παταμε *ESC* και γραφουμε *: x*. προσοχη το *x* πρεπει να ειναι μικρό.

χτυπαμε και ενα restart στον δαιμονα με



```
killall dnsmasq
dnsmasq
```

ενα βαλε-βγαλε απο το ρευμα και ειστε OK



_καλα κλειδωματα _

----------

